# Verkaufe Samsung Blu Ray Player BDP 1500



## frogi (5. September 2011)

Das Gerät ist ca. 2 1/2 jahre alt. Rechnung und Fernbedienung mit Batterien werden mitgeliefert.
Keine Kratzer auf der Oberfläche oder ähnliche Schäden.
Wenig benutzt.

Versand ist 8€.

Preise kommen von euch


----------



## frogi (5. September 2011)

Kann geschlossen werden. Ist verkauft.


----------

